# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم MAGMA BOX تحديثات :  HxcMagma V1.0.2.7 Added Samsung Factory Unlock & New Alcatal Models for Unlock !!

## mohamed73

*What's new ?* * Added Samsung Factory Unlock !!*    *G870,* * G870A,* * SM-G357FZ,* * SM-G870,* * SM-G870A,* * SM-N910,* * SM-N910C,* * SM-N910F** Galaxy Ace 4,* * Galaxy Ace 4 LTE,* * Galaxy Ace Style,* * Galaxy Ace Style LTE** SAMSUNG Galaxy S5 Mini** Galaxy Core Advance** Galaxy Core LTE** Galaxy Grand 2 LTE** SAMSUNG Galaxy Tab 3 7.0 4G LTE** Galaxy Tab 4 8.0** Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 10.1 LTE** SAMSUNG SM-G800** SM-G800H** SM-G386F** SM-G386U** GT-I8580** SAMSUNG SM-G7105** SM-G7105H** SM-T217T** SM-T337A** SM-T537A** SAMSUNG Galaxy S5** G900** G900A** G900F** G900H** G900I** G900L** SAMSUNG G900M** G900R** G900S** G900T** G900W8** SM-G900** SAMSUNG SM-G900A** SM-G900F** SM-G900H** SM-G900I** SM-G900L** SAMSUNG SM-G900M** SM-G900R** SM-G900S** SM-G900T** SAMSUNG SM-G900W8** SM-G3815** SM-N900** SM-N9005** SM-N900A** SAMSUNG N900K** N900T** N900U** N900V** SM-N900K** SAMSUNG SM-N900T** SM-N900U** N7000** N7100** N7100T** Galaxy S3 4G** SAMSUNG Galaxy 4 Mini DualSim** Galaxy Ace 2** Galaxy Beam** Galaxy S CN** SAMSUNG Galaxy Express 2** Galaxy Grand Quattro** Galaxy Mega** Galaxy S3** SAMSUNG Galaxy Note** Galaxy Note 10.1 LTE** Galaxy Nexus** C105S** Galaxy Tab 7** SAMSUNG Galaxy Note 2 4G** Galaxy Note 3** Galaxy Note 3 LTE** Galaxy Note 2** SAMSUNG Galaxy S FEMME** Galaxy S Giorgio ******** Galaxy Express** Tab 7 Wifi** SAMSUNG Galaxy S** Galaxy S Advanced** T-MOBILE  Galaxy S Blaze 4G** GT-I9195** SAMSUNG Galaxy S3 Mini** Galaxy S4 4G** Galaxy S4 LTE** Galaxy S4 Mini** GT-I9300** SAMSUNG Galaxy S4 Mini LTE** Galaxy S4 Zoom LTE** Galaxy SL** Galaxy Tab 10.1** SAMSUNG Galaxy Tab 10.1 3G** Galaxy Tab 3** GT-I9300T** GT-I9305** GT-I9305N** I8190** SAMSUNG GT-I9305T** GT-N7105** GT-N7105T** I8730** I9000** I9000B** I9000L** I8160** SAMSUNG I9000M** I9000T** I9003** I9008** I9010** I9020** I9020A** I9020T** I9023** I8530** SAMSUNG I9032** I9070** I9088** I9092** I9100** I9100L** I9103** I9103B** I8552** SAMSUNG I9103L** I9192** I9195** I9200** I9205** I9220** I9250** I9505** I9515** I9300** I9300T** SAMSUNG N7105** N7105T** N8020** N900** N9005** N900A** Nexus S** Note 2** I9305** I9305N** SAMSUNG Note 2 4G** P1000** P1000L** P1000M** P1000N** P1000T** P1010** I9305T** SAMSUNG P7500** P7501** S3 Mini** S4 Mini** S4 Mini LTE** S7710,**  SM-C105S,**  Galaxy S2** AT&T SM-G730A,**  SM-T217A,**  T217A,* * S2,* * T  Note 2,* * I317,* * I317M,* * I927,* * I957,* * I927R,* * G730A,** AT&T Galaxy Tab 2 10.1,* * Galaxy S4 Active,* * Galaxy S Glide,* * Galaxy Tab 7,* * Galaxy S3 Mini** AT&T Galaxy S4,* * T-MOBILE  Galaxy S4, * * Galaxy Express,* * A927,* * Galaxy S3,* * Galaxy Note LTE* * AT&T Flight 2,* * Galaxy Note 2,* * Galaxy S Captivate,* * Galaxy S2 LTE,* * Galaxy S2 Skyrocket** AT&T Galaxy Tab 8.9,* * GidimI337,* * I337M,* * I437,* * I497,* * I537,* * I717,* * I727,* * I727R,* * I747,* * I747M* * AT&T SGH-I537,* * SGH-I717,* * SGH-I747,* * SGH-I897,* * SGH-I927,* * SGH-I957,* * SGH-I987,* * I897,* * I987** AT&T SGH-I317,* * SGH-I337,* * SGH-I473,* * SGH-I497,* * Galaxy Note 4G,* * Galaxy Note I717** NTT DOCOMO * * Galaxy Note III SC-01F,* * SC-04D,* * N033,* * SC-02C,* * SC-02E,* * N900D,* * SM-N900D** T-MOBILE  Galaxy S3,* * M919N,* * SGH-T769,* * SGH-T849,* * SGH-T889,* * SGH-T989,* * SGH-T999 * * T-MOBILE  Note 2,* * T769,* * M919,* * Hercules,* * Galaxy Tab,* * SGH-M919,* * Galaxy S2 * * ROGERS  I896,* * Galaxy S Captivate,* * SGH-I896* * KDDI  Galaxy Note 3 LTE SCL22,* * N900J,* * SM-N900J* *Price: *  *10 Credits will be for 1 Unlock. 
Here we make some Credits Packs for you..*     *10 Credits Pack* - Unlock Any 1 Samsung from the list - Price 12 USD *50 Credits Pack* - Unlock Any 5 Samsung from the list - Price 55 USD *100 Credits Pack* - Unlock Any 10 Samsung from the list - Price 100 USD   *NEW ALCATEL MODELS TO CODE CALCULATOR by IMEI / PID(SECRO):*    *OT-978,* *OT-978X,* *OT-AURUS,* *OT-S66,* *OT-S800,* *OT-S820,* *OT-950,* *OT-960*   *Download:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Success Stories:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Follow Us on Twitter for always Update to Date:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Follow us on Facebook 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

